# Browse time



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

The pasture we have is typical high desert sage brush yucca grass leafy spurge mix. The boys love to browse and will eat for a couple hours, lay down, and then go eat some more. How long do they need to be out in a day to get enough food? Is it still beneficial to feed grass hay in addition? 
Thanks


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Normally, if they can eat constantly for 45 minutes 3 times a day they will get enough browse. That somewhat depends on the food value of the plants avaailable. If they have to spend any time searching for the next bite this time goes up.

Whether or not to feed hay depends on if they are maintaining their body condition on the browse. If so, they don't need supplemental hay although if they are penned it's a good idea to give them some just for the boredom factor. But not if it makes them fat. Hay for boredom suppression should be cheapest quality available so they have low cal snacks.


----------

